# NAV voice change to female



## CPurewal (Apr 15, 2004)

im reading on some posts that there is a female voice on the nav, i have a males voice. i bought the car used from a female, maybe she liked that, i want a females voice, how do u change it?

thanks,
chan
'02 745i


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I am not familiar with the E65/66 7er, but when us E38ers talk about NAV voices, it's the version of the system. The oldest version had a male voice, then the three following systems had a female voice.

From what I understand, for your car, the USA has a male voice and overseas has a female, and it can't be switched.


----------



## CPurewal (Apr 15, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> I am not familiar with the E65/66 7er, but when us E38ers talk about NAV voices, it's the version of the system. The oldest version had a male voice, then the three following systems had a female voice.
> 
> From what I understand, for your car, the USA has a male voice and overseas has a female, and it can't be switched.


i took it to the dealer for reprogramming, guess what, there's a chick there now. wohoooo its fixed.

thanks,
chan


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

CPurewal said:


> i took it to the dealer for reprogramming, guess what, there's a chick there now. wohoooo its fixed.


According to the Bentley manual, I think all you need to do to accomplish this is remove these:










:angel: :rofl:


----------

